# Tropfen



## Zwackmix (15. September 2010)

Hey Jungs, 

also ich würde gerne mit Photoshop solche Schwarzen Tropfen wie hier:







auf dieses Auto bringen:






Wie mache ich? Kann ich die Konturen am neuen Auto auch anbringen? Ich möchte halt gerne sehen wie das aussehen würde!


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. September 2010)

Aloha,

vielleicht helfen dir die Infos/Links in folgendem Thread schon weiter: http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/2...hen-und-alte-lichtinformationen-behalten.html

Die Tropfen holst du dir vorher als Werkzeugspitze und passt sie von der Perspektive via "Transformieren" an das Auto an.

Folgender Thread hilft dir vielleicht auch noch weiter, wenn es um die Übernahme von Schatten und Highlights auf eine neue Textur geht: http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/335824-weiss-farbe.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

